# Lecrae - Send Me



## Pergamum

Video deleted. Contains 2nd Commandment Violation




WOW!

I have my roots as a white Ozark Hillbilly. I never liked rap music.


But, I just heard my first Lecrae song and his words are better than many hymns sung in church. WOW!


I think I might be a fan! 

Can anyone tell me more about this artist? 

He seems connected with an urban ministry and he also seems very missions-minded. 


I would love to contact him and try to channel black, calvinistic Christians overseas for missions. Sadly, blacks make up about 13-17% of the US population there is a DIRE SHORTAGE of black foreign missionaries. 

Maybe voices like Lecraes will change that.



P.s. there might be a picture of Christ in the video. If this offends you, please don't click. 

You know the board standards. Don't Post it.


----------



## Christian Soldier

I used to be quite skeptical when I heard about christian rap but Lecrae has changed that for me. I watched a video interview of him on The Resurgence website and I became an instant fan. I'm sure the interview can still be found if you search for it.


----------



## ewenlin

I would appreciate rap music more if they would simply slow it down. Then again, it wouldn't be rap anymore would it. 

Hey Pergs how are you still awake? Isn't it 3am there now?


----------



## BlackCalvinist

Pergamum said:


> Link Deleted. Contains 2nd Commandment Violation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!
> 
> I have my roots as a white Ozark Hillbilly. I never liked rap music.
> 
> 
> But, I just heard my first Lecrae song and his words are better than many hymns sung in church. WOW!
> 
> 
> I think I might be a fan!
> 
> Can anyone tell me more about this artist?
> 
> He seems connected with an urban ministry and he also seems very missions-minded.
> 
> 
> I would love to contact him and try to channel black, calvinistic Christians overseas for missions. Sadly, blacks make up about 13-17% of the US population there is a DIRE SHORTAGE of black foreign missionaries.
> 
> Maybe voices like Lecraes will change that.
> 
> 
> 
> P.s. there might be a picture of Christ in the video. If this offends you, please don't click.



Hey Pergy,

Lecrae is on Facebook. Look up Lecrae Moore. He's good peoples and serious about the faith.

He's hooked up with Reach Life Ministries - Reach Life™

Be sure to check out the 13 Letter Curriculum they've developed (an overview of Paul's epistles with a rap that introduces each one).

If you like Lecrae, you'll like shai linne.

Check out the Atonement Q&A:


-----Added 8/10/2009 at 05:10:25 EST-----



ewenlin said:


> I would appreciate rap music more if they would simply slow it down. Then again, it wouldn't be rap anymore would it.



Yes it would  There's a diversity of tempos and styles in the genre.

Thankfully, if you look up various folk on the net (anything by shai linne) a lot of them now have 'words' that users have put up.

If you attend an event, folk have a habit of putting the words up on the screen for those in the crowd who are 'follow-along-impaired'


----------



## CatherineL

I've found his cd's at my Walmart (though I do live in an area where rap is very popular). I'm not usually into rap because of the lyrics, but I love Lacrae. We discovered him on youtube:

[video=youtube;t5jsqHSOvWA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5jsqHSOvWA[/video]
[video=youtube;abVdgbV6f14]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abVdgbV6f14[/video]

(Praying for you for Ewen - slower!)

He's also my girls' favorites to rock out to (along with Toby Mac). It can be hard to find edifying music with a backbeat and good bass.


----------



## BobVigneault

I've been a fan of Lecrae for 4 years now. Last month he was interviewed on the Al Mohler program by Dr. Moore (no relation). Lecrae is a great guy.

Hip-Hop in the Name of Christ


----------



## Damon Rambo

What I think is so great, is that these rappers that are coming out, like Lecrae and Shai Linne, are reformed! There not the "ask Jesus into your heart" crowd (which seems to have taken over the Contemporary scene), they are deep, and theologically correct.


----------



## BlackCalvinist

If you like it explicitly reformed, you guys need to check out Christcentric. 

ChristCentric


----------



## Joseph Scibbe

I am a big fan of Lecrae. You can look up 116 Clique. It is a group of reformed rappers that has some really solid stuff.


----------



## FenderPriest

Peg, if you like Lacrea, you should check out the folks over at Lamp Mode Records.


----------



## Curt

Pergamum said:


> Link Deleted. Contains 2nd Commandment Violation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!
> 
> I have my roots as a white Ozark Hillbilly. I never liked rap music.
> 
> 
> But, I just heard my first Lecrae song and his words are better than many hymns sung in church. WOW!
> 
> 
> I think I might be a fan!
> 
> Can anyone tell me more about this artist?
> 
> He seems connected with an urban ministry and he also seems very missions-minded.
> 
> 
> I would love to contact him and try to channel black, calvinistic Christians overseas for missions. Sadly, blacks make up about 13-17% of the US population there is a DIRE SHORTAGE of black foreign missionaries.
> 
> Maybe voices like Lecraes will change that.
> 
> 
> 
> P.s. there might be a picture of Christ in the video. If this offends you, please don't click.



Maybe I'm too old - or something. I didn't like it (although the theme and the video were good).


----------



## Honor

we love Lecrae... the boys and I jam to it when Bobby doesn't hog in all in the car


----------



## AThornquist

One of my favorite things is to BLAST songs like "Joyful Noise." It's great.


----------



## Pergamum

Isn't this also a good example of missiological principles and valid contextualization of the Gospel, i.e., getting the Gospel out into cultural forms that can (a) be understood, that (b) can move people, and that can (c) get to the heart of a target people. 

As our culture in the US changes, it seems that more solid music in rap forms, hip hop, and maybe in hispanic forms will be needed to evangelize (or re-evangelize) the West. These musical forms can best act as a "Heart Language" of a target people. 

But of course, if we admit that we are trying to be culturally relevant, most are likely to reject good solid music such as this without even giving it a chance.

For instance, the "New Calvinists" use newer and more "hip" music and there is currently a great backlash and reaction against them, like that silly Peter Master's article, condemning (not the words) but the musical forms itself.


----------



## AThornquist

I agree. These men are perfect examples of transforming their culture with the gospel. Praise God.


----------



## A.Hudson

Yeah I do Christian rap ministry as well so I'm familar with the artist so if u guys like Lecrae you'll love Shai Linne, Stephan the levite, Hazakim, Trip lee, Flame, the list goes on and on..there's alot of theological heavy dudes out there..we like to call it Lyrical theology..alot of the dudes can be found on these sites. www.reachrecords.com, www.crossmovementrecords.com, www.lampmode.com. Reach records is actually partnered with Desiring God ministries. (They did Lecrae's Don't waste your life video) They also are doing the don't waste your life tour..But me and my brothers/sisters Love Lecrae ..He's very, very missional..I can go on all day on this so let me quiet myself lol.

Oh yeah..there all reformed too!


----------



## Pergamum

Hmmm....lyrical theology. I like the ring of that.


----------



## ewenlin

Thanks for the video Catherine!


----------



## A.Hudson

Pergamum said:


> Hmmm....lyrical theology. I like the ring of that.



haha yeah Shai Linne the guy I was talking about actually introduced the saying on his album "The solus Christus projec". U can find most of the artist on Twitter, Facebook, and Myspace as well. Lecrae actually went to Asia with his wife, and they were having service in one of there brothers house..when the soldiers kicked in the door..thankfully they didn't take anyone away..He was telling us about it, about a month ago when he came to our church.


----------



## Pergamum

A.Hudson said:


> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm....lyrical theology. I like the ring of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha yeah Shai Linne the guy I was talking about actually introduced the saying on his album "The solus Christus projec". U can find most of the artist on Twitter, Facebook, and Myspace as well. Lecrae actually went to Asia with his wife, and they were having service in one of there brothers house..when the soldiers kicked in the door..thankfully they didn't take anyone away..He was telling us about it, about a month ago when he came to our church.
Click to expand...


A. Hudson: 

Do you know other black calvinist brothers who are interested in going to Asia? I know some needy places. I do not know many black foreign missionaries and I think our theology and zeal merged together is readying a large crop of workers to go forth and I would love to be part of helping that happen. 

Help get me connected to others who are crying out "Send me, I'll go!"


----------



## Christian Soldier

Hey Perg, Mark Reed was telling me about that Peter Master's article just the other day. Do you have a link to it?


----------



## Pergamum

Christian Soldier said:


> Hey Perg, Mark Reed was telling me about that Peter Master's article just the other day. Do you have a link to it?



Metropolitan Tabernacle - The Merger of Calvinism with Worldliness

Decide for yourself if Masters is on target or over-the-top in his screed.

-----Added 8/11/2009 at 03:15:40 EST-----

Also, greet the Right Rev. Reed for me!


----------



## Christian Soldier

Thanks man! And I'll be sure to tell Pastor Reed hello for ya


----------



## ewenlin

From Masters,



> When you look at their ‘favourite films’, and ‘favourite music’ you find them unashamedly naming the leading groups, tracks and entertainment of debased culture, and it is clear that the world is still in their hearts.
> .
> .
> .
> Aside from pastors, we know some ‘new’ young Calvinists who will never settle in a dedicated, working church, because their views live only in their heads and not their hearts. We know of some whose lives are not clean. We know of others who go clubbing. The greater their doctrinal prowess, the greater their hypocrisy.



I agree with this. But the rest of the article Masters seem to be drawing too many broad strokes and putting everyone under the same label. 

Masters is right that we need to separate ourselves from the world, more so than we realize.

Guys like Lecrae are doing a wonderful job. Anyway I'm too tired now to comment much.


----------



## Pergamum

Masters seems to be saying that Lecrae is using worldy ungodly music.


----------



## Christian Soldier

The article reminded me a lot of what I hear from the fundys. I am still unconvinced that a particular music style can be judged inappropriate to communicate the gospel. And as far as being "sensation-stirring" I have seen quite a few choirs armed with a piano stir up the emotions of the congregation plenty of times.


----------



## ewenlin

Because of this?


> 1. They have no problem with contemporary charismatic-ethos worship, including extreme, heavy-metal forms.



I don't know, I see him (MAsters) lamenting the lack of RPW in so called calvinistic circles.

You know, this reminds me of Todd Friel's response to a caller asking if it is permissible for Christians to listen to secular music and Friel's response was, Do you use Christian toothbrushes? Do you only eat Christian food? Cracked me up that time. Anyway not going to discuss this.

I thoroughly enjoyed _Don't waste your life_ as well as _Praying for you._ Wait a minute, is Don't waste your life by the same artist? Haha!


----------



## Christian Soldier

Well I certainly see no need to have heavy metal or rap blaring in a worship service on Sunday morning. But at the same time, I still like to listen to various genres of music and it's refreshing to hear a musical style that I enjoy laced with good biblical lyrics. I guess the question is, where is the appropriate setting to bump some Lecrae? A conference? only in our homes or cars? I don't know?


----------



## ewenlin

at "Bump some Lecrae"


----------



## Christian Soldier

That was my "culturally relevant" phrase for the day. I hope it wasn't to edgy.


----------



## BlackCalvinist

Curt said:


> Maybe I'm too old - or something. I didn't like it (although the theme and the video were good).



Nah. No such thing as 'too old'. You just don't like the genre. And that's OK.  Not everyone is going to like everything. But it's good that you were able to still appreciate the theme and the video. 

-----Added 8/11/2009 at 08:56:08 EST-----



A.Hudson said:


> Yeah I do Christian rap ministry as well so I'm familar with the artist so if u guys like Lecrae you'll love Shai Linne, Stephan the levite, Hazakim, Trip lee, Flame, the list goes on and on..there's alot of theological heavy dudes out there..we like to call it Lyrical theology..alot of the dudes can be found on these sites. www.reachrecords.com, www.crossmovementrecords.com, www.lampmode.com. Reach records is actually partnered with Desiring God ministries. (They did Lecrae's Don't waste your life video) They also are doing the don't waste your life tour..But me and my brothers/sisters Love Lecrae ..He's very, very missional..I can go on all day on this so let me quiet myself lol.
> 
> Oh yeah..there all reformed too!



Stephen The Levite isn't reformed, but he's reformed-leaning. Still a good and solid brother, though...and I'd recommend his stuff without hesitation. 

Trip's album 20-20 is nothing more than 'Desiring God' and 'Don't Waste Your Life' in lyrical format. 

Flame's a 1689er. 

I appreciate all these brothers..... they do what you're supposed to do with good theology..... teach it and spread it instead of sitting off in a huddle being happy that you have good theology.


----------



## BobVigneault

[video=youtube;ZXwaqYrECaA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXwaqYrECaA&feature=related[/video]

Here is another video of Lecrae's "Send Me" with the man himself just singing and moving (no other images). If you don't like the medium of rap or sanctified hip hop culture then you aren't going to like this video.


----------



## BlackCalvinist

On a related note:

YouTube - theWanting's Channel

This user has uploaded several videos where he's added lyrics so you can follow along with the songs.


----------



## sealdaSupralapsarian

Yo,

*I'm certainly down with Lecrae and what he does. He's like my brother from another mother. Eitherway, he's very foreign missions minded. I'm more of a Local Mission minded guy. However, I believe both are needed though I put more emphasis on Local Missions. 

Lampmode artist shai linne is my favorite b/c he's the Soli Deo Gloria fella. He's Amill but he's still my dude...LOL... I have much respect for him not to mention it was his label mate timothy brindle who's song Faulty Doctrine was used as a medium of Grace to pull me out of the Word of Faith movement. 

So, thanx be to God Alone for using something as foolish as Hip Hop to reach ungodly sinners and people (like myself) in damnable heretical churches. So, when I see articles like Masters it makes me squeal. I'm like, "Masters please, have you forgotten the God you serve usely unlikely means for his Glory all throughout Scripture?" As if he was likely to come to my block where there is a pentecostal and Charismatic church on each corner and Truth is no where in hind sight.*

Grace and Peace,
seal


----------



## Prufrock

sealdaSupralapsarian said:


> As if he was likely to come to my block where there is a pentecostal and Charismatic church on each corner and Truth is no where in hind sight.



Not to be confrontational, but I think it would be best not to speculate such things; but rather to charitably assume he would gladly, dutifully and diligently teach wherever God's providence directed him.


----------



## sealdaSupralapsarian

Prufrock said:


> Not to be confrontational, but I think it would be best not to speculate such things; but rather to charitably assume he would gladly, dutifully and diligently teach wherever God's providence directed him.



*Are you serious? Do you know where Masters church is? He's in England right? How on Earth would he be able to teach or witness in my area???

I never said if he saw me or knew me he wouldn't tell me the Truth but if you want to be real about it there isn't a single Presbyterian or Reformed Baptist Church within miles of my neighborhood. Nor have they ever came. So speculation aside good sir.... Let's deal with reality.

I'm sure Master is a huge witness and a good chap dedicated to proclaiming the gospel. Yet, there are places he will never reach which is the point of my post. His stuff never reached me nor had I ever heard of him around my way.

I'm not trying to be confrontational either.*

Grace and Peace,
seal


----------



## dbh

The use of music is lawful in itself; but when it is excessive, when we set our hearts upon it, misspend time in it, so that it crowds our spiritual and divine pleasures and draws away the heart from God, then it turns into sin for us. – Matthew Henry

In the old days of forms, and ceremonies, and outward worship, musical instruments were abundantly used; but in the early Christian Church there was no such thing as a musical instrument, because the believers were afraid of going back to Judaism. It is curious that, as men get further away from Christ, they get fonder and fonder of such things as these. Still, under certain conditions, they are lawful; though, we think, not expedient. - Spurgeon on Ps. 33.2

Men always try to add to worship and they work up a system. They borrow from the Old Testament things they should have left behind; they incorporate into the act of Christian worship the various things the pagans are already doing – this kind of synchretism. And so you elaborate and elaborate and elaborate it and all the attention is paid to the external, the trappings, and the vital and the real things are never known or experienced at all. What are you being moved by? Are you being moved by the diction or the exact precision of the arrangement? You can be moved aesthetically, and we often fool ourselves, we think that’s a spiritual experience, but it isn’t. – Martyn Lloyd-Jones


----------

